# وصلت الى مرحله تركيب الحجر..



## خليجي (7 أكتوبر 2006)

اولا اشكر القائمين علي هذه المنتدي هذه اول مشاركة لي قد بنيت فيلا شكلها الخارجي جميل ووصلت الى مرحله تركيب الحجر..الاردني الاحمر 25سم وسؤالي 1-طريقة تركيب الحجر والمواد المضافة للمونة +وهل الشبك الحديد مهم تركيبه وزواية الحديدية حيث اني مركب الطابوق الابيض الخفيف(العازل) علي الواجهات الاربعه


----------



## نبعة المدينة (8 أكتوبر 2006)

*تلبيس الحجر*

أخي الحاله التي تتكلم عنهانسميها تلبيس البناء بالحجر 
اذا لم اكن مخطأفان الطابوق الذي تتحدث عنه يشبه الطوب عندنا في فلسطين 
على كلاً فان وجود زوايا حديد ضروري ويجب ان تكون فوق الفراغات (شبابيك وأبواب ) وهي تساعد على تماسك اول مدماك حجر ومنعه من التساقط بمرور الزمن.ويستحسن ان تكون هذه الزوايا (مغلفن )حتى لايصدأالحديد ولا داعي ان تبالغ في ضخامة زوايا الحديد حتى لاتشوه المنظر 
تعتمد الخطوات اللاحقه على سماكة الحجروأعتقد أن سماكة الحجر عندك لاتزيد عن 4سم ومن اجل هذا هناك يا اخي عدة طرق
بامكانك قبل ان تباشر العمل ان تضع على الواجهه التي تريد تلبيس الحجر بها شبكة حديد 8ملم أو 6ملم تكفي وتكون هذه الشبكه كل 20سم باتجاهين او كل 30سم أوحتى 40سم ويتم تماسك هذه الشبكه بالجسور(الكمرات) او الأعمده عن طريق المثقاب حيث تثقب العمود حوالي 5سم وتضع قطعه صغيرهفي الفتحه من حديد 6ملم وتعكفها بحيث تعلق عليها شبكة الحديد وأيضاً يتم ثقب العقده عدة ثقوب ووضع قطعة الحديد وعكفها وهذه القطعه الحديديه التي تدخلها في الباطون وتعكفها تسمى بلغة الهندسه (دُسرة حديد ) وبالإنجليزيه DOWEL ولهامعنى أّخر PLUG وتوضع هذه الدسره ايضاًفي الطوب ولكن بكثافه أقل
يبقى الصب فيا أخي يعتمد الصب على سماكة التلبيس (ونعني بسماكة التلبيس سماكة الحجر والصب الذي خلفه وعادةًمايكون من10-12سم 
اذاً لايوجد مكان كبير للباطون فتكون الخلطه من الحصمه (البحصه)الصغيره جداً التي نسميه سمسميه أكبر من حبة السمسم ولا بأس من وضع القليل من الحصمه من نوع عدسيه (نسميه للبحصه الصغيرة الحجم )
ونخلطها مع الرمل ونكثف ألإسمنت ونضع الحجر ونصب خلفه ونبقى نضع مدماك فوق أّخرالى ان ننهي العمل اما اذا كانت سماكة التلبيسه كبيره فيجب اضافة الحصمه الكبيره الحجم التي نسميها فوليه (اكبر قليلاً من حبة الفول ولكل مهندس اجتهاده كن حذراًيا اخي عند وضع حجر الزاويه بحيث يكون الشكل مقبول ويستحسن شطف حجري الزاويه (45درجه)حتى تظهر بشكل لائق
وهناك قضايا على المهندس مراعاتها وهي أن تكون حريص على منسوب كل مدماك حتى لاتُفاجىء في النهايه بان يكون ارتفاع المدماك قد اختلف اوله عن أّخره ومعنى ذلك ان استكمال لفة المدماك تبقى نفس المنسوب.
اما بين المدماكين والذي نسميه (حلأافقياً ) او (فاصل )وبالإنجليزيه Bed Joint فمن المستحسن أن تكون سماكته من 7-10 ملم وكذلك الحل العمودي JOINT PERPANDECULAR 
بعد انهاء العمل يبقى الشيء الجمالي وهو كحلة الحجر POINTING
وهي عملية ان تقوم بفتح الحل وتوسيعه بأأّله كهربائيه ووضع مواد خاصه لذلك عادةً ما تكون باللون ألأسود يعطي منظراًجمالياًوبساعد في تماسك الحجر وعدم دخول الرطوبه للمبنى
تحياتي


----------



## م. خالد (16 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي خليجي .. 
اتمنى ان تكون لازلت عضو في المنتدى لانني الان وصلت للمرحلة التي وصلت اليها انت قبل 5 سنوات وهي تركيب الحجر على الطابوق الابيض المعزول Aerated Concrete Block
و احببت ان اعرف تقييمك بعد مرور هذه السنون الخمس بحكم التجربه على تركيب الحجر على الطابوق الابيض المعزول ..

تحياتي ،،


----------



## عبدالله قواريق (11 أكتوبر 2011)

اخ نبعة المدينة لم تذكر اي شيء عن ربط الحجر بالشبكة حيث يجب ربط كل حجر مع الشبكة برباط مجلفن
حيث لا معنى للشبكة بدون ربط


----------



## نبعة المدينة (13 أكتوبر 2011)

عبدالله قواريق قال:


> اخ نبعة المدينة لم تذكر اي شيء عن ربط الحجر بالشبكة حيث يجب ربط كل حجر مع الشبكة برباط مجلفن
> حيث لا معنى للشبكة بدون ربط


اخي تفاجأت برسالتك جائت متأخره ورد عن بناء الحجر وبعد مضي خمس سنوات ..ايام الشباب 
عموماً لا داعي يا اخي للمبالغه في ربط الحجر بالشبكه حيث ان التماسك بين الحجر افضل من التماسك مع الرخام ففي حالة الرخام نلجأ الى ما هو اعقد وهو عملية الثقب في الطوب ووضع سمونه وتضع دسره مثبته وتقع في الحل الافقي Bed Joint اي الفاصل بين رخامتين متتاليين(فوق بعض ) ولكن في الحجر الوضع مختلف حيث ان التماسك يكون افضل كنا نكسر جزء من حجرين متجاورين (من الخلف )ونضع قطعة حديد 6ملم تمسك الحجرين ونربط ذلك القضيب بسلك نربطه باقرب شبكه ونشده فيمسك الحجر وهذه لا نعملها لكل حجرين متتاليين بل في كل مترين او اكثر زياده للأمان .وللعلم فان تماسك الحجر مع الجبله تكفي لالتصاقه وهناك معلومه تتكرر يجب ان لا يكون الحل على الحل ..ماذا يعني ذلك اي ان الحل العمودي يجب ان لا يون مع الحل العمودي الذي اسفله .بل يكون متباعد عنه (من اجل ان يرتكز كل حجر على حجرين الذين تحته . 
هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=2408822#ixzz1ag4zfyGp

على كلاً فان وجود زوايا حديد ضروري فوق عتبة الشباك او اي فتحه انشائيه ويجب ان تكون فوق الفراغات (شبابيك وأبواب ) وهي تساعد على تماسك اول مدماك حجر ومنعه من التساقط بمرور الزمن.ويستحسن ان تكون هذه الزوايا (مغلفن )حتى لايصدأالحديد ولا داعي ان تبالغ في ضخامة زوايا الحديد حتى لاتشوه المنظر 
اذا ما زلت متخوفاً من التماسك وكانت السماكه قليله هناك مواد كيميائيه لاصقه تساعد على التماسك .وطبعاً السماكه الزائده قد تكون مشكله حيث يجب عمل قصاره على مراحل الى ان تجف حيث ان السماكه الزائده تدفع الحجر للخارج او قد تضطر الى زيادة وضع الدسر وتكثيفها .


----------



## فتى شبابه (9 سبتمبر 2014)

عبدالله قواريق قال:


> اخ نبعة المدينة لم تذكر اي شيء عن ربط الحجر بالشبكة حيث يجب ربط كل حجر مع الشبكة برباط مجلفن
> حيث لا معنى للشبكة بدون ربط


تـم


----------

